# Boys TX Ranger??



## Miguello (Aug 7, 2006)

Anybody ever seen or heard of one of these? I have a chance to buy it for $50, but I'm awaiting pics to decide whether I can do anything with it. Anybody got a picture while I'm waiting? I remember finding one on google images before, but it's not around anymore. Thanks!


----------



## Miguello (Aug 7, 2006)

Well, I got the pics. Lo and behold, it's the same kind of bike I was trying to get identified a while back. Has an Elgin sort of flavor,
but Columbia look rear dropouts and three tiered fork? I'm betting on late 50's to late 60's time period, because of the foremost type sprocket, and abbreviated chainguard. Very interesting frame, but who's the culprit? Huffy? 
Murray? 


And coolness, the paperboy rack I have been looking for, for about two years!!! The ape hangered black spraybombed Schwinn replica will live, hehe. It was a ballooner of Schwinn origin, with typhoon tires, fenders, red S seat, musclebike
apes, and red Western flyer grips. My oldest brother rode it for his paper route
through junior high.


----------



## sam (Aug 7, 2006)

I have a late 60s Texas Ranger(sting ray style "buzz" bike)--not sure who made or sold them---sam


----------



## Miguello (Aug 16, 2006)

The guys on another site ID'd it as a Roadmaster, from the AMF period not 40's or 50's. Has a Bendix 70 with the wild looking crosshatched hub. The chrome is really shocking me though. The paint is to the point of turning rust colored, yet the rims and headset cups etc still shine with minimal cleaning. Even the back rim which looks HORRIBLE, is turning shiny with some pepper. Front rim looks very nice. I took this picture yesterday before I tore it down. It's now a bare frame, and is going to become a rat rod. Flat black, cleaned up rims, Wald stubby fenders, new whitewalls, etc...


----------

